# After the Shot?



## PredatorJunky (Dec 30, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but what are you guys doing with your dogs/cats once you get them, are you just selling the fur? The reason i ask is i just started predator hunting and i have a couple of coyotes in the freezer, im just looking to see what you all do with yours once you get them?
Thanks
PJ


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Skin 'em pilgrim.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

skin, flesh, stretch, sell.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

skin them then sell them, but if it's a big cat then tan it and put it on the wall


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^^^ What he said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'd take em to a taxidermist just my opinion


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Eat em ? Nah..not me


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

How do yal, find a buyer for the furs. Cats arent real common in my parts. As far as yotes, I used to cut the tails off and make a deal with a shotgun shell. Knock out the primer on the shell put some leather string through tie it to the tail and pull the shell over the tail end. Hang on the wall like a turkey beard. After you wash the tail and deflea it of course. Looks pretty good


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

jeremy said:


> How do yal, find a buyer for the furs. Cats arent real common in my parts. As far as yotes, I used to cut the tails off and make a deal with a shotgun shell. Knock out the primer on the shell put some leather string through tie it to the tail and pull the shell over the tail end. Hang on the wall like a turkey beard. After you wash the tail and deflea it of course. Looks pretty good


Got any pics of that jeremy??


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am into predator hunting to have a good time - not to make a profit. Don't get me wrong, I would love my gas to be paid for, but that might just turn this hobby into a job and i'm not sure I would enjoy it then.

With that being said, do what YOU want with them. If you want it on the wall, but it on the wall. If you think it's better left, leave it. If you think you can make a buck in the fur market, go for it!

It's really your choice. I've never sold fur but I have left several coyotes behind, have cats in the freezer, and have other critters skinned and dried hanging in the garage and i also have tanned hides, rugs, and mounts hanging on the walls.

I have my reasons for all of them and most are financially driven. If it were up to me, everything i take would be made into a full body mount.









Good luck!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Leave coyotes for the hogs. Leave hogs for the coyotes.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

jeremy---You can check out some sites like
Nafa
FHA
Groenewold Fur
to sell your prime furs. Check out their "Fur Routes" for details and schedules of buying locations. Or, contact the Kentuck DOW and they should be able to tell you who is buying hides in your area.

Predatorjunky---Like Chris said, do what you want to do with them---everybody has their own thing.

When I get a cat, the fur goes to a buyer or I make some type of clothing out of it. The meat is used for bait or some for dinner. The glands and urine are used on my trap sets, and the skull is finished and usally sold.

Thats just my THING.


----------



## PredatorJunky (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone for the help im looking for a fur buyer right now so i can sell what i dont want to keep, im not really into it for the money but for a fun hobby and if i make a little cool. I just dont want to wast as much as i have to.
Thanks
Chris.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Leave coyotes for the hogs. Leave hogs for the coyotes.


Bar-d is a poet


----------



## jeremy (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks catcapper, we'll do.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with Chris and catcapper everyone has and does there own thing. We are all in it to enjoy it so do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Jeremy Great idea---shot gun shell -- Even a old coot can learn a new trick----I'm going to make some of them up in my shop---Thanks for sharing--------Skip *


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Buzzards got to eat too! What ever makes You Happy Sounds right to me!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Jeremy Great idea---shot gun shell -- Even a old coot can learn a new trick----I'm going to make some of them up in my shop---Thanks for sharing--------Skip *


Yessir that sounds like a real neat idea! I imagine it would look pretty legit with a yote tail too! Though that would probably require the services of a 10 gauge shell.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Yessir that sounds like a real neat idea! I imagine it would look pretty legit with a yote tail too! Though that would probably require the services of a 10 gauge shell.


 Ya I think thats what he was using ebbs, guess it depends if its Western or Eastern, think saskredneck was using 105mm howitzer shell casings!! HA!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

> saskredneck was using 105mm howitzer shell casings!! HA!!


thats awsome when i skinned that bigboy out it was like skinning a fat old mule doe. ive never seen fat that thick on a coyote before. gonna be a cold winter


----------

